# Bunnings Fermenter



## wrath (14/11/10)

Guys,

As my fermenters are all currently loaded, I have just bought one of the $16 25L red lid camper drums from bunnings with the view to use this as a secondary vessel. Now the new drum has quite a strong plastic odour inside, I have given it a soak with pink neo to try and remedy this but has not seemed to make any difference. 

I am wondering if I was to rack into this, would the drum impart some plastic odours into my beer?

If people have used/are currently using one of these as a fermenter, any feedback would be appreciated as to how you got around it, or if I should even be concerned about it? 

Cheers

Suds


----------



## Steve (14/11/10)

Cpt Suds said:


> Guys,
> 
> As my fermenters are all currently loaded, I have just bought one of the $16 25L red lid camper drums from bunnings with the view to use this as a secondary vessel. Now the new drum has quite a strong plastic odour inside, I have given it a soak with pink neo to try and remedy this but has not seemed to make any difference.
> 
> ...



I bought a couple last year and they're still going fine. I wouldve just cleaned with a boiling water rinse. No probs at all. I use them for primary and I no chill in them too.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## QldKev (14/11/10)

Cpt Suds said:


> Guys,
> 
> As my fermenters are all currently loaded, I have just bought one of the $16 25L red lid camper drums from bunnings with the view to use this as a secondary vessel. Now the new drum has quite a strong plastic odour inside, I have given it a soak with pink neo to try and remedy this but has not seemed to make any difference.
> 
> ...




I think this is the most used fermentor on this site. Drop some unscented nappisan mix in it for a couple of hours and all will be good. Most also throw away the lid and cover the top with gladwrap, using the lid seal as an elastic band to hold it in place.



QldKev


----------



## manticle (14/11/10)

Don't throw the lid away. Glad wrap is great but lids are useful for when you want to shake your cleaning/sanitising solutions around inside.


----------



## QldKev (14/11/10)

manticle said:


> Don't throw the lid away. Glad wrap is great but lids are useful for when you want to shake your cleaning/sanitising solutions around inside.




are we supposed to clean these... ?


QldKev


----------



## Tanga (14/11/10)

Cool, so that means these are on special at the moment? I need a second fermenter - and paying the ridiculous prices my LHBS wants (over 50 bucks for just the fermenter) is just not an option right now. Cheers!


----------



## MaltyHops (14/11/10)

Tanga said:


> Cool, so that means these are on special at the moment? I need a second fermenter - and paying the ridiculous prices my LHBS wants (over 50 bucks for just the fermenter) is just not an option right now. Cheers!


Even better, suggest you visit Menzels - they're on South Rd, roughly between Cross/Daws Rds.
They have fermenters that are HDPE (whereas cant tell with the Bunnings ones) and comparable
if not cheaper - and heaps of other plastic things usable for brewing.

T.

Edit: _THIS_ is their price list


----------



## manticle (14/11/10)

QldKev said:


> are we supposed to clean these... ?
> 
> 
> QldKev



I try and make sure mine isn't full of crud. Beyond that it's basically getting the same treatment as the fermenter and as it's not being used in actual fermentation, it's pretty easy to maintain.


----------



## DJR (14/11/10)

I've got 3 of the bunnings fermenters, going strong. If they start going funny there is only $15 to get a newby


----------



## Tanga (14/11/10)

MaltyHops said:


> Even better, suggest you visit Menzels - they're on South Rd, roughly between Cross/Daws Rds.
> They have fermenters that are HDPE (whereas cant tell with the Bunnings ones) and comparable
> if not cheaper - and heaps of other plastic things usable for brewing.
> 
> ...



You are my new hero. That's walking distance from my place. I can't find the barrels in the pic on their price list, but meh - I need the exercise so I'll head down and check it out now. Cheers!


----------



## db73 (14/11/10)

I have 3 of these fermenters also. My trick is to use a no brand plain bleach (not lemon) let it soak for overnight. Then give a good rinse with very hot water. Works a treat. Also if you use a very sharp blade and trim off any dags at the top of the fermentor the lids seal perfectly.

Edit - Another thing I do is after a ferment and a blast with the pressure cleaner I leave my fermentors out in the sun (lid off) for a day. No residual smell


----------



## Tanga (14/11/10)

Not open on Sunday (of course - doh). But just peering through the window I saw at least half a dozen different containers that'd do the job. Hopefully my flatmate can scam me that free container tonight though.


----------



## philw (14/11/10)

MaltyHops said:


> Even better, suggest you visit Menzels - they're on South Rd, roughly between Cross/Daws Rds.
> They have fermenters that are HDPE (whereas cant tell with the Bunnings ones) and comparable
> if not cheaper - and heaps of other plastic things usable for brewing.
> 
> ...




thank you, thank you, thank you 

will check them out one day when I am that side of town


----------



## Tanga (14/11/10)

philw said:


> thank you, thank you, thank you
> 
> will check them out one day when I am that side of town



Drop us a line when you do. If I have anything (I'm not ashamed to offer  ) we could perhaps have an impromptu tasting session.


----------



## philw (14/11/10)

Tanga said:


> Drop us a line when you do. If I have anything (I'm not ashamed to offer  ) we could perhaps have an impromptu tasting session.





thanks mate for the offer 

will do


----------



## MaltyHops (15/11/10)

Tanga said:


> Not open on Sunday (of course - doh). But just peering through the window I saw at least half a dozen different containers that'd do the job. Hopefully my flatmate can scam me that free container tonight though.


There were suggestions on using other containers for brewing including
those used for non-food material in that other thread. I have read that
plastic is generally porous at the microscopic level so there will be some
of the previously stored material soaked into the plastic that will leach out
and make it very hard to clean completely. I would avoid anything used
to store non-food material.

T.


----------



## eamonnfoley (15/11/10)

If you are worried about this - shell out for a better bottle. Completely odourless and inert. I dont trust ordinary plastic in general for brewing.


----------



## jrsy85 (15/11/10)

The Geelong Aussie disposals has 30l and 60l water barrels for $20 and $40 respectively, I didn't notice any smell when I got mine... just an overnight soak with ALDI napisan and It was good to go.


----------



## Arghonaut (15/11/10)

The best thing for getting the plastic smell out of new containers is Bicarb Soda, throw a couple of tablespoons in with a few litres of water, shake it like mad for a few mins, give it a rinse and the smell is gone.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (4/3/12)

i have bought many of these 'fermenters' in the past with no problems but i'v bought one today and it has a really overpowering strong plastic smell. i'v already rinced with water, boiling water ande oxy soap and it's still there. i'm trying to soak for a few hours now with oxy soap so i'll see how that goes. might be a good idea to give the things a smell befor you buy them. you might look strange but who cares, better than plastic beer.

-Phill


----------



## Dazza88 (4/3/12)

let it soak in sodium perc in the sun for a day or more


----------



## bradsbrew (4/3/12)

I have found that the rubber O ring they through in the bottom creates the smell. I dont use the ring or lid. I just sod perc and boiling water followed by a few rinses then a kettle full of boiling water before filling with wort. Have never had the smell in the finished beer and I have got a few of them.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (4/3/12)

DazDog said:


> let it soak in sodium perc in the sun for a day or more



won't the sun degrade the plastic? i'm deffinatly going to let it soak overnight, seems odd that i have never had one with a smell so bad befor




bradsbrew said:


> I have found that the rubber O ring they through in the bottom creates the smell. I dont use the ring or lid. I just sod perc and boiling water followed by a few rinses then a kettle full of boiling water before filling with wort. Have never had the smell in the finished beer and I have got a few of them.



o-rings already in the bin, i never use it anyway. it is definatly more of a rubber than a plastic smell so it must be from that


----------



## Mitchjazz (4/3/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> i have bought many of these 'fermenters' in the past with no problems but i'v bought one today and it has a really overpowering strong plastic smell. i'v already rinced with water, boiling water ande oxy soap and it's still there. i'm trying to soak for a few hours now with oxy soap so i'll see how that goes. might be a good idea to give the things a smell befor you buy them. you might look strange but who cares, better than plastic beer.
> 
> -Phill






Hey mate I also bought on the other day. all you have to do is put 2 teaspoons of bicarb soda and a few litres of hot water put the and swish around for a few minutes and rinse should get rid of the smell...worked great for me. Let me know how you go!


----------



## mwd (4/3/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> won't the sun degrade the plastic? i'm deffinatly going to let it soak overnight, seems odd that i have never had one with a smell so bad befor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O-ring is handy to secure the gladwrap lid to the fv


----------



## TidalPete (4/3/12)

Sorry OP,

Just like everything else in this materialistic world you get what you pay for so live with it! suck it up & get better quality stuff.
Cheap is not always good.

TP


----------



## fergi (4/3/12)

what shape are bunnings fermenters.
fergi


----------



## kelbygreen (4/3/12)

they are like a cylinder with a bottom and a hole in the top  looks like any other fermenter just has a orange lid


----------



## fergi (4/3/12)

kelbygreen said:


> they are like a cylinder with a bottom and a hole in the top  looks like any other fermenter just has a orange lid




thanks kelby.

fergi


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/3/12)

was it just me or did anyone else notice that the OP's Question was dated back in 2010???


----------



## homebrewkid (4/3/12)

yeah i noticed the OP date but that happens alot when people get on here after a few brews lol

sometimes ill dig up an old post just to stir the pot it does no harm and keeps me amused 

on the other hand i really couldnt care how old a post is if it contains something you need more info on by all means dig it up and ask, its only pedantic wankers that get annoyed anyway and id like to think there are none of them around here anyway [although on some forums you get dragged over the coals for bringing up something from last month] lol 

cheers :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Brewman_ (4/3/12)

I know everyone has a budget and these days most are in the red and sometimes even 16 bucks is hard to get and means going without something else. I just thought I would point out the saving.

The fermenters are equipment that should last at least 2 years. There are users on this site that have been using them for more than 10 years.

Lets say you only used it for 2 years before tossing in the bin and you brewed every 2 weeks. So lets say you got 50 brews off the fermenter allowing for being on holidays or whatever. The price difference quoted here is $34, 16 to $50. So it works out at 68 cents a brew.

Things that can really save money are those things used every brew like chemicals and ingredients. So using less chemicals by using correct addition rates, or focussing on efficiency to reduce malt bills or carefully managing your yeasts.


Fear_n_Loath


----------



## Batz (4/3/12)

fear_n_loath said:


> I know everyone has a budget and these days most are in the red and sometimes even 16 bucks is hard to get and means going without something else. I just thought I would point out the saving.
> 
> The fermenters are equipment that should last at least 2 years. There are users on this site that have been using them for more than 10 years.
> 
> ...




There's plenty of us who like to save a buck and I'm one of them, I believe Bunnings fermenters have a place in a your brewery as they do have a place in mine. ( Aussie made will do me) Unlike Chinese hops, cheap but you get what you pay for and most brewers got rid of them rather than brewing with an inferior product. Funny that false economy thing.

batz


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/3/12)

Have a brewery full of them.

Never had an infection issue from them, nor any other issue to speak of.

Perfect size for a brew and I'm happy to save $10 (minimum) per fermenter for the same result.

Don't we all start HB because we're saving a buck. It's only the beer quality that kicks in once we realise how good we really could be and how simple it is to make great beer.

Goomba


----------



## Brewman_ (4/3/12)

Count me in on saving bucks! I love to save a buck too. 

Fear_n_loath


----------



## dr K (4/3/12)

_IF_ the "Bunnings Fermentors" are those that I used and praised they are Australian made (BMW Plastics) HDPE barrels, great quality and perfectly OK for brewing, well as perfectly OK as most so called fermentors. 
I understand that Coopers have a specific home brew fermentor (cf just a bucket) available, which like the Betta Bottle is well worth looking at.
I ferment in stainless (so what) but suggest to new brewers that an Australian made HDPE vessel just like the BMW from Bunnings is perfet for most needs.

K


----------



## Batz (5/3/12)

dr K said:


> _IF_ the "Bunnings Fermentors" are those that I used and praised they are Australian made (BMW Plastics) HDPE barrels, great quality and perfectly OK for brewing, well as perfectly OK as most so called fermentors.
> K



Nice to know there are some that still buy Australian as well K. 






batz


----------



## Vanoontour (5/3/12)

Any one used the BWM heavy duty square versions. Heavier gauge plastic and square base instead of round. They should stack and be stored better etc.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/3/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> was it just me or did anyone else notice that the OP's Question was dated back in 2010???



i resurected the thread rather than create a new one

-Phill


----------



## JaseH (5/3/12)

vanoontour said:


> Any one used the BWM heavy duty square versions. Heavier gauge plastic and square base instead of round. They should stack and be stored better etc.



I picked up a square one a few weeks ago, 30L too instead of 25L. I'm going to get another one if I can find one as the square shape has a lower height profile so I can then fit two fermentors better in my ferm fridge.


----------



## QldKev (5/3/12)

fear_n_loath said:


> I know everyone has a budget and these days most are in the red and sometimes even 16 bucks is hard to get and means going without something else. I just thought I would point out the saving.
> 
> The fermenters are equipment that should last at least 2 years. There are users on this site that have been using them for more than 10 years.
> 
> ...




Do the same maths over the same period of how much you have saved by brewing 

it didn;t cost you $16, it saved you a couple of thousand


----------



## evildrakey (5/3/12)

Does anyone know which of these plastics might contain BPA?

I know that BPA (Bisphenyl A) is not very soluble in water, but very soluble in organic solvents (and my assumption is ethanol too - it being a common organic solvent).

Anyone looked into this?


----------



## bum (5/3/12)

My (AHB provided) understanding is that HDPE does not have any BPA. BPA is used in some clear plastics for such unimportant products as baby bottles and drinking water and the like.


----------



## BlackRat (5/3/12)

Frothie said:


> I picked up a square one a few weeks ago, 30L too instead of 25L. I'm going to get another one if I can find one as the square shape has a lower height profile so I can then fit two fermentors better in my ferm fridge.



Are you please able to post a pic of the top. I want to see how the plastic-wrap job has been applied.
Cheers.


----------



## QldKev (5/3/12)

If it's the same as the ones up here, they have the same round lid as per the round drum


----------



## JaseH (5/3/12)

QldKev said:


> If it's the same as the ones up here, they have the same round lid as per the round drum



I don't have a pic of the top handy, but yeah as QldKev said, its the same top as the 25L round BWM plastics vessels. The lids are exactly the same.


----------



## MarkBastard (5/3/12)

What are the dimensions of it?


----------



## JaseH (5/3/12)

Mark^Bastard said:


> What are the dimensions of it?



Basically the same size as the round 25L(same height, similar width I think), but the square shape gives you an extra 5L capacity. I can get exact dimensions tonight if you like?


----------



## MarkBastard (5/3/12)

Yeah I would love that if you could. Particularly the height and maybe a couple of photos? Is it easy to clean?


----------



## JaseH (5/3/12)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Yeah I would love that if you could. Particularly the height and maybe a couple of photos? Is it easy to clean?



Yep simple to clean, has the same red lid and wide opening as the round BWM plastic containers from Bunnings(its the same brand). I'll grab some measurements tonight.


----------



## MarkBastard (5/3/12)

Cheers mate, reason I ask is obviously sometimes cubes have ridges on the bottom for stacking. I assume this one has a flat bottom with smooth corners so should be as easy to clean as a round fermenter.

I currently use the round ones but would love the extra headroom of a 30L fermenter, but I use bar fridges to ferment in so worried about dimensions.


----------



## Nick JD (5/3/12)

FTW.


----------



## muthead (5/3/12)

Nick JD said:


> FTW.



+1

Although I got a surprise when I unscrewed the bung to screw the tap in. NO hole there which was a bit weird! Nothing that the drill couldnt fix up though!!


----------



## Innes (5/3/12)

Frothie said:


> Basically the same size as the round 25L(same height, similar width I think), but the square shape gives you an extra 5L capacity. I can get exact dimensions tonight if you like?


Where can you buy them from?


----------



## BlackRat (5/3/12)

How do you use an airlock with these? And if the answer is you dont, then how do you know when they fermentation process is complete?

Sorry if this sounds rather simple, yet to do my first brew, just on the reading stage at the moment.

Next is buying, then comes brewing!


----------



## keifer33 (5/3/12)

BlackRat said:


> How do you use an airlock with these? And if the answer is you dont, then how do you know when they fermentation process is complete?
> 
> Sorry if this sounds rather simple, yet to do my first brew, just on the reading stage at the moment.
> 
> Next is buying, then comes brewing!



You can use an airlock if you wish but it will just require a hole to be drilled and the rubber bung and airlock installed. Most people just use a bit of glad wrap rubberbanded on or just back the lid of a turn or 2. You use a hydrometer/refractometer to tell you fermentation is finished so which method you use is irrelevant as the readings give you the info you need. If you are relying on your airlock to inform you of fermentation stage you are in for some disappointments and potential bottle bombs if your not careful.


----------



## kelbygreen (5/3/12)

Ok few things.

most important DONT! rely on your airlock to tell you the brew is finished. You buy a hydrometer and then measure the gravity of the wort when its the same for 3 or more days then its ready. I leave my brew about 8-10 days before checking the gravity then again in 3 days if its the same its right to bottle if not then wait another day or 2 and check again. 

Many people use glad wrap. You put this over the top of the fermenter and then use the O ring inside the lid to secure it down. Or if you really want to use a airlock drill a hole and buy a spare airlock grommet and fit it in


----------



## BlackRat (5/3/12)

kelbygreen said:


> Ok few things.
> 
> most important DONT! rely on your airlock to tell you the brew is finished. You buy a hydrometer and then measure the gravity of the wort when its the same for 3 or more days then its ready. I leave my brew about 8-10 days before checking the gravity then again in 3 days if its the same its right to bottle if not then wait another day or 2 and check again.
> 
> Many people use glad wrap. You put this over the top of the fermenter and then use the O ring inside the lid to secure it down. Or if you really want to use a airlock drill a hole and buy a spare airlock grommet and fit it in



Ok thanks guys. 
So when i check the gravity, its ok to let air into the fermenter to get the sample? 

I think you have sold me on the bunnings bin rather than the $80 brew kit!


----------



## kelbygreen (5/3/12)

you will need more then the fermenter. You will need a hydrometer, spoon, sanitiser and cleaning agents, then if bottling a bottling wand and a bottle brush then bottles and caps. 

I found a airlock a pain as if you move the fermenter or draw a sample or try pull it out it will suck the liquid back into the fermenter so I dont think they are the best things.

when you take a sample you take it from the tap and if its still fermenting it will be letting of C02 so the air will be forced out. The little bit that does get in should be fine.


----------



## JaseH (5/3/12)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Cheers mate, reason I ask is obviously sometimes cubes have ridges on the bottom for stacking. I assume this one has a flat bottom with smooth corners so should be as easy to clean as a round fermenter.
> 
> I currently use the round ones but would love the extra headroom of a 30L fermenter, but I use bar fridges to ferment in so worried about dimensions.



Ok, rough measurements coz its in my ferm fridge and my big steel ruler doesn't quite fit in there properly! But its about 450mm high by 300mm wide and deep.

Here's some more pics for ya:






Flat bottom profile for easy cleaning!





I'm using glad wrap at the moment coz I lost the air lock grommet. But here is the lid.


----------



## pk.sax (5/3/12)

BlackRat said:


> Ok thanks guys.
> So when i check the gravity, its ok to let air into the fermenter to get the sample?
> 
> I think you have sold me on the bunnings bin rather than the $80 brew kit!


Fit a tap to the drum where the bung is. That means you just draw the sample out without having to open up the gladwrap.
A bottling wand is a worthwhile bit of kit, buy at the supermarket/bigW. Use any long SS spoon, just give it a rinse with boiled water and a spray with some sanitizer. Grab a hydrometer from the brewshop or from the above mentioned stores, use the tube the hydro comes in for drawing samples or buy one.


----------



## Batz (7/3/12)

Frothie said:


> Flat bottom profile for easy cleaning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like the look of these square fermenters (that's what we'll call them hey?)

The next time I'm in Bunnys I'll hunt them out, I actually like to change to new fermenters after a couple of years to avoid bug build up and retire the old ones to grain storage.
So I'll _suck it up _and buy a couple of Aussie Made _you get what you pay for _fermenters.

batz


----------



## bradsbrew (7/3/12)

I seen what you did there.

Not a bad option those square ones. Cant say I've ever seen them at Bunno's but then again I havn't looked for them either.


----------



## JaseH (7/3/12)

I just grabbed another square one today, they have plenty at the moment at the Mentone store. $19 I think.


----------



## QldKev (7/3/12)

I think the square ones are worth a try
I've only seen them, in stock this year. I posted this http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=862886 just after first time I saw them. I'm thinking with them I could push my ferment size up a bit and put more into the good ol dregs keg.


----------



## Batz (7/3/12)

QldKev said:


> I'm thinking with them I could push my ferment size up a bit and put more into the good ol dregs keg.




Drinking a mongrel ATM


----------



## kelbygreen (7/3/12)

lol would love a dregs keg  but with only 2 kegs and nothing in them cant see it ATM


----------



## Florian (7/3/12)

I have a couple of those square ones. When I bought a mash tun on eBay two years back the old bloke gave me a some filled with grains of some sort.
Have contemplated using them as fermenting vessels but never got rid of that grain, and there is no real advantage either.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/3/12)

at the keysborough/springvale store the square ones are sitting next too the round ones on the back wall befor you head into the outside garden area.

once i get around to replacing my second fermenter i'll give a square one a try.


----------



## Brewman_ (9/3/12)

Square or rectangle fermenters are great for lagers because they can fit into the fridge for lagering so much better. 

I can fit 1 round fermenter in my lager fridge or 2 jerry can styles. Lagering 2 instead of 1 tubs is a big difference to me.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## sp0rk (10/3/12)

i went cheap and got 2 of the round fermenters yesterday
doesn't matter as my ferment fridge is a little bar fridge...
is anyone bothering with fitting a sediment reducer to the taps on these? (or is it not worth the drive to your LHBS to get one)


----------



## RdeVjun (10/3/12)

sp0rk said:


> is anyone bothering with fitting a sediment reducer to the taps on these? (or is it not worth the drive to your LHBS to get one)


No. Just another piece of useless crap some LHBSes sell.


----------



## QldKev (10/3/12)

sp0rk said:


> i went cheap and got 2 of the round fermenters yesterday
> doesn't matter as my ferment fridge is a little bar fridge...
> 
> Nope, as long as it works and can fit the fermentor
> ...


----------



## sp0rk (10/3/12)

Thanks gents
I went cheaper because i'm only going to fit one fermenter in the fridge at a time, so it doesn't matter what shape it is


----------



## QldKev (10/3/12)

sp0rk said:


> Thanks gents
> I went cheaper because i'm only going to fit one fermenter in the fridge at a time, so it doesn't matter what shape it is




But if you can get another 5L of brew in there, thats a few extra bottles, or a good chunk into the dregs keg. :icon_cheers: 

QldKev


----------



## RdeVjun (10/3/12)

+1 Kev. I usually aim to fill a 19L cornie, a handful of 740ml PETs for comps, usually four of those and a 1.25L or two for take/ give aways- the round 25L BMW just isn't quite big enough to do all that (hmmm, guess I'm not asking for much!). I commonly have a litre or two excess wort at pitching even though the round one is as full as I dare and the cornie is usually a litre or two shy of full, but that square cross- section fermenter looks to be the goods to solve both these problems so I'll keep an eye out at the big green shed. Thanks chaps for the tip! :icon_cheers:


----------



## sp0rk (10/3/12)

Dang it
just went to give my "fermenters" a clean to get ready to put down a batch this afternoon, and neither of them have a rubber seal
back to bunnings i go...


----------



## Innes (10/3/12)

Picked up the only two square 30L fermenters from Bunnings at Campbelltown.

Very good for the price and a bonus 5L more than the round ones.


----------



## JaseH (10/3/12)

One thing I've noticed with the 30L square FV's, the lids don't seal.

Not a huge problem until you try to aerate your wort by shaking the crap out of the FV and it starts pissing out wort all over the kitchen! :angry:


----------



## Innes (11/3/12)

Frothie said:


> One thing I've noticed with the 30L square FV's, the lids don't seal.
> 
> Not a huge problem until you try to aerate your wort by shaking the crap out of the FV and it starts pissing out wort all over the kitchen! :angry:


Have you fitted the o-ring seal to the lid?

The seals come in the bottom of the fermenter and you have to install them into the lid yourself.


----------



## darryns (11/3/12)

Wachenfeld said:


> Have you fitted the o-ring seal to the lid?
> 
> The seals come in the bottom of the fermenter and you have to install them into the lid yourself.



Same here... seal doesn't seem to seal properly... Thankfully I noticed this in the sanitising stage, not shaking wort all over the kitchen


----------



## JaseH (11/3/12)

Wachenfeld said:


> Have you fitted the o-ring seal to the lid?
> 
> The seals come in the bottom of the fermenter and you have to install them into the lid yourself.



Yep they just don't seal. I haven't had a closer look at why but two I have are both the same. Not a problem for fermenting but have to be aware when tipping it over full of wort.


----------



## Bizier (11/3/12)

I have never had a round BMW 25L seal either, but that doesn't stop me using them. I just sit the lid on with no seal. It would have to be an enterprising organism to navigate the thread against a CO2 headwind.

I also like the idea of more regular deposits into the dregs master blend keg.


----------



## sp0rk (11/3/12)

When i went back to get seals from bunnings yesterday, i only found 4 out of 15 or so barrels actually had seals


----------



## SJW (11/3/12)

Just take a sharp knife to the top of these fermenters and you will see where the join is the is a little step in the plastic. Just scrape it flat with a sharp knife and they seal fine

Steve


----------



## Plastic Man (11/3/12)

just bought two from Kirrawee Bunnings. Fit in the fridge well. Thanks for tip. Got two cubes sitting in garage so will load them up tonight.

ta - richard.


----------



## Plastic Man (11/3/12)

loaded !! works well - thanks!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (11/3/14)

Been into a few bunnings lately and notice that their water containers are no longer the clear ones but have been pretty much replaced with blue ones...

nutz, quite like the clear ones..


----------



## scon (11/3/14)

Hey Yob, as far as I know the blue ones are BPA free which I don't mind in exchange for the white ones.


----------



## sp0rk (11/3/14)

The jerrycans look a little smaller too
The white ones held about 24L up to the lip of the nozzle, the new ones look like they'd hold a bit less
The new jerrys also only have 1 nozzle, so you're going to get glug glug glugging when pouring wort out into a fermenter (if you do)


----------



## davedoran (11/3/14)

Bought a couple of the 20L jerrys and from my estimates they hold about 23L. Definitely get the glub glub going on though as you pour.

Edit: On a humorous note I did see you could get the "army version" which appeared to be the exact same as the blue one except this one was green!


----------



## Beer Ninja (11/3/14)

UV Stabilised
Food & Drug, BPA free material
Fitted with bung to allow fitment of tap
*Can be used for Home Brewing*
Made in Australia
25L - $15.98

http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-25l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240533


----------



## davedoran (11/3/14)

That would be the go. My Bunnings didn't have any in sock only these ones which I grabbed 2 off.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-20l-blue-tint-water-jerry-can_p3240530


----------



## QldKev (11/3/14)

Beer Ninja said:


> UV Stabilised
> Food & Drug, BPA free material
> Fitted with bung to allow fitment of tap
> *Can be used for Home Brewing*
> ...



They even have the square 30L version. Fits in about the same space as the 25L and allows for more aggressive yeasts.
http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-30l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240534


----------



## ArgM (11/3/14)

I picked up some old 10L sauce buckets from work, if I can get the smell of gravy and tomato sauce out of those, Im sure you can get the plastic smell out of the bucket.
Definitely agree with bicarb or Napisan.
Some plastics will release odour in heat, so make sure you give it a cold rinse before giving it a wiff!


----------



## stm (11/3/14)

Frothie said:


> Yep they just don't seal. I haven't had a closer look at why but two I have are both the same. Not a problem for fermenting but have to be aware when tipping it over full of wort.


Why are you tipping them over when full of wort?


----------



## stm (11/3/14)

dave doran said:


> Bought a couple of the 20L jerrys and from my estimates they hold about 23L. Definitely get the glub glub going on though as you pour.
> 
> Edit: On a humorous note I did see you could get the "army version" which appeared to be the exact same as the blue one except this one was green!


I get 23.5L out of a recently bought 20L blue jerry can from Bunnings.


----------



## JaseH (11/3/14)

stm said:


> Why are you tipping them over when full of wort?


My pre-fermentation wort oxygenation technique is to shake the crap out of the fermenter before I pitch the yeast.


----------



## Tahoose (11/3/14)

See where your coming from, if you chill you could just pour from you chiller at a reasonable height causing splashing and the introduction of O2, or pour from your no chill cube at a reasonable height.

Works well enough for me, 25 ltr (25kg) fermenter is too much to be swinging around I think.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/3/14)

Do the blue ones impart any plastic flavour that anyone's found? My recent purchase below. Given it a good hit with PBW and soaked in Starsan but still has a bit of a smell about it. I'm planning on doing a lager next and don't want to ferment/condition it for weeks only to find it has a 'new drum' taste.


----------



## mkj (20/3/14)

Using a square one here as a bottling bucket but I reckon the round ones would lose less beer tilting it to fill the last bottle or two. 

Nice to see them advertising as "for homebrewing" - the measurement scale always seemed to be designed for brewers.


----------



## stm (20/3/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Do the blue ones impart any plastic flavour that anyone's found? My recent purchase below.


Not that I've found.


----------



## motch02 (20/3/14)

Any one have any tips on cleaning plastic drums have a bit of krausen stuck on them I just can't seem to reach


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/3/14)

motch02 said:


> Any one have any tips on cleaning plastic drums have a bit of krausen stuck on them I just can't seem to reach


Uncooked rice in, seal up with cleaning solution in and shake it to buggery.


----------



## Bribie G (20/3/14)

Or fill with just cold water and a quarter cup of pure sodium Percarbonate and leave overnight. This FV looked like a Mumbai dunny yesterday.


----------



## Batz (20/3/14)

Just a bit of bleach and fill with water, leave for a few hours.


----------



## Tahoose (20/3/14)

I was using bleach and cold water but I have found that a half scoop of Di San topped up with water works better and when rinsed doesn't have that film that bleach leaves.


----------



## TheWiggman (20/3/14)

Bribie G said:


> Or fill with just cold water and a quarter cup of pure sodium Percarbonate and leave overnight. This FV looked like a Mumbai dunny yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Bunnings' new range of Peeping Tom fermenters.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/3/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Uncooked rice in, seal up with cleaning solution in and shake it to buggery.


Sounds like a great way to make small scratches for bacteria to hide in


----------



## Mardoo (20/3/14)

Bribie G said:


> Or fill with just cold water and a quarter cup of pure sodium Percarbonate and leave overnight. This FV looked like a Mumbai dunny yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooog, jesus BribieG, yer bringin up bad memories. Bus trip across Java. Nuff said.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/3/14)

peas_and_corn said:


> Sounds like a great way to make small scratches for bacteria to hide in


To be honest, I've never needed to do this, my arms are long enough to reach in with a sponge and clean my FVs. motch seems to be unable to reach in like with a cube. I was simply passing on a frequented suggestion that is passed on by many well respected AHB members (obviously not me) with the rice gig, so unsure if it would scratch, I really doubt it unless you have arms like Lex Luger.


----------



## Edak (20/3/14)

He couldn't get his arm into one of the 30L cubes I bet.


----------



## motch02 (21/3/14)

haha it's basically a 20L coolant drum I can get them for free so have about 4 on a rotation but two are in need of a good clean


----------



## S.E (21/3/14)

motch02 said:


> Any one have any tips on cleaning plastic drums have a bit of krausen stuck on them I just can't seem to reach


The easiest and fastest way to clean any fermenter or cube is with about two litres of hot caustic or sodium Percarbonate. Just roll the fermenter or shake the cube with the lid on loose for about 30 seconds/1 minute and leave it about 10 then rinse. Caustic is best but sodium Percarbonate less hazardous.

I usually cask my beer and clean my fermenter while I’m brewing (during the mash or boil) so can scoop out a jar of fresh yeast for the next batch without messing about with starters.


----------



## stm (21/3/14)

Just a bit of napisan mixed with water is easy and cheap. (Is that sodium percarbonate based?)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/3/14)

stm said:


> Just a bit of napisan mixed with water is easy and cheap. (Is that sodium percarbonate based?)


Yes but far less concentrated (5% w/w versus 100%)

Perc is CHEAP! might as well but the perc and use that for clothes than the other way around!


----------



## S.E (21/3/14)

stm said:


> Just a bit of napisan mixed with water is easy and cheap. (Is that sodium percarbonate based?)


Yes its sodium percarbonate based, you can use it with a couple litres hot water also. Saves a lot of water compared to filling the fermenter up with cold water and you don’t need to soak over night.


----------



## biggles266 (21/3/14)

Hey guys check out People In Plastic at Rocklea if you're in Brisbane. They're also in Sydney and Melbourne.
http://www.peopleinplastic.com.au/

I'm going to grab a few things next week and will report back.


----------



## Tahoose (21/3/14)

Aldi di San oxy (purple) is 34% sodium percarbonate and is like $3.50


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/3/14)

I got ~12kg of PBW for less than $20 in the Sodium Perc / Met bulk buy (mixed ratio 4:1).... it usually goes down once a year (Yob?)

There are 'other' ingredients in the washing cleaners to have a nice scent on your clothes etc. They are not as food grade so make sure you rinse the buggery out of them if using instead of 100% pure perc!

EDIT: BB reference http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75213-2013-sodium-perc-met-bb-melbourne/


----------



## pist (22/3/14)

Ive got one of the round bunnings fermenter and it seems as though it would be fully sealed if i didnt manage to put a small crack in the lid whilst drilling due to being careless. The lid is a right bastard to get off


----------



## stm (31/3/14)

In that case, chuck it away (the lid).


----------

